# Black Eyed Siamese?? ch/ce??



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a black eyed siamese crop up in a litter, where the mum was burmese, which means the dad must be ch/ce. However, he has ruby eyes and is much lighter in colour than a standard sealpoint (as are the babies). I thought he was a badly marked himalayan :/ Now I'm really confused.

How did I end up with a litter of pups in these colours: broken marked blue
even marked blue
light siamese
light himalayan/ colourpoint beige
blue burmese, maybe self blue?

I'm sure the Mum is a stereotypical Burmese, but what would that make Dad?
Is it possible to combine ru/ru or p/p with ch/ce and make the black eyed siamese a red? The light colourpoint beige pup, does that mean Mum must also carry a "p" do you think? Do have a Himalayan so light?

Thanks for all of your help so far guys, really appreciate it. This forum is great


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not any good with the color points, but maybe include a picture so someone else can gauge the color better?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

do you know what colours there parents were? that will help to try work out exactly what the litter parents carry.
Are you sure the selfs arnt pointed at all? as if mum is ch/cch and dad ch/ch all babies would be pionted, so if some dont gets points dad cant be ch/ch. If he was ch/ce p/p his points should be diluted i would of thought.

What colour eyes does the himmi/colour point baige pup have, if black its not himmi.

pied is ressive so both parents must carry the gene.

Picks of everyone would would prob help as well.


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

I keep trying to add photos, but it says "the board quota has been reached" and won't let me -_-


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you can upload them to a photo hosting site like photobucked then psot the links here,


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 014&type=1


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

which mouse is mum, dad and the baby in question?


----------

